
India shuts down internet once again, this time in Assam and Meghalaya - heshiebee
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/10/india-personal-data-protection-bill-2019/
======
lozf
Let's not forget Indian Administered Kashmir is also still without Internet
for over 4 Months now, affecting ~7 Million people as the curfew continues.

------
jangid
Incorrect information. I am sitting in NOIDA and my home is in Delhi. Internet
is perfectly working fine. Don't spread rumours at HN.

~~~
talonx
Read the title again. It's not about Noida.

